# Nintendo seriously...



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

WHY SO SERIOUS?


----------



## Sephi (Jul 7, 2008)

*SERIOUS NINTENDO IS SERIOUS*


----------



## Orc (Jul 7, 2008)

HUGE CENTERED IMPACT TEXT
by Orc


----------



## PBC (Jul 7, 2008)

If nintendo really cared about our health and safety it wouldn't still be allowing games with (Z) on the end. DogZ CatZ BratZ.   They make my mental health decline, and make me fear for the safety of the world in general.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 7, 2008)

HUGE CENTERED IMPACT TEXT
by ScuberSteve


----------



## natkoden (Jul 7, 2008)

Orc said:
			
		

> HUGE CENTERED IMPACT TEXT
> by Orc



win


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> HUGE CENTERED IMPACT TEXT
> by ScuberSteve


fail


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 7, 2008)

natkoden said:
			
		

> Orc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh, *I* see how it is... T.T


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> natkoden said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


lulz


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 7, 2008)

mud
































kipz


----------



## xcalibur (Jul 7, 2008)

HUGE CENTERED IMPACT TEXT

by Xcalibur


----------



## Grimalkin (Jul 7, 2008)

_*small bold italicized right-hand justified san serif superscript text
by grimalkin *_


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

Listed
Impact
Text
by Neschn


----------



## chuckstudios (Jul 7, 2008)

nope


----------



## Orc (Jul 7, 2008)

ORC SHITS RAINBOWS
AND MAKES THINGS
AWESOME


----------



## CockroachMan (Jul 7, 2008)

I just noticed that I've never read the HEALTH AND SAFETY PRECAUTIONS BOOKLET!!

OMG I'M GONNA DIE!!


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 7, 2008)

where'd the rickroll music come from >.


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 7, 2008)

Chuckstudly did it.


----------



## Sephi (Jul 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> where'd the rickroll music come from >.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 7, 2008)

so its his.. avvy?
so whenever he posts, peeps get rick rolled?
gg


----------



## ScuberSteve (Jul 7, 2008)

SCUBERSTEVE RIPS
OFF ORC FOR THE LULZ
 & AWESOME


----------



## kobykaan (Jul 7, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> I just noticed that I've never read the HEALTH AND SAFETY PRECAUTIONS BOOKLET!!
> 
> OMG I'M GONNA DIE!!




Its ok I have you covered ...


Apologies if you have seen these but some havent .....



Spoiler


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 7, 2008)

tinymonkeyt said:
			
		

> so its his.. avvy?
> so whenever he posts, peeps get rick rolled?
> gg


No. Quote his post and you'll see how he did it.


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Jul 7, 2008)

chuckstudios said:
			
		

> nope


?


----------



## Destructobot (Jul 7, 2008)

Hmm, someone on the staff apparently doesn't like that song as much a Chucky does. If you'd quoted it earlier you would have seen it.


----------



## NeSchn (Jul 7, 2008)

Very Super Serious Nintendo is Very Super Serious


----------

